# Wie mit c# in html-Textarea schreiben



## Wrigleys (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich versuche und suche schon seit geraumer zeit in ein textarea einer hp zuschreiben habe es aber mit c# bis jetzt noch nicht auf die reihe bekommen vlt. kann mir einer von euch helfen?
 thx im voraus


----------

